# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري..!!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري..!!
*
قال ابن إسحاق_رحمه الله_:" وحدثني يعقوب بن عتبة بن المغيرة بن الأخنس أنه حدث: أن قريشاً حين قالوا لأبي طالب هذه المقالة (1)، بعث إلى رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ فقال له: يا ابن أخي، إن قومك قد جاؤوني فقالوا لي: كذا وكذا، للذي كانوا قالوا له، فأبق علي وعلى نفسك، ولا تحملني من الأمر ما لا أطيق. فظن رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ أنه قد بدا لعمه فيه أنه خاذله ومسلمه ، وأنه قد ضعف عن نصرته والقيام معه . قال رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم _: " ياعم ، والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني ، والقمر في يساري ، على أن أترك هذا الأمر ، حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك فيه ماتركته ". 

 قال: ثم استعبر رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ فبكى ثم قام ، فلما ولى ناداه أبو طالب، فقال: أقبل يابن أخي، قال: فأقبل عليه رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_، فقال: اذهب يابن أخي، فقل ما أحببت، فوالله لا أسلمك لشئ أبداً . (2) ".

 قال الشيخ الألباني _رحمه الله_ " وهذا إسنادٌ ضعيفٌ معضلٌ ، يعقوب بن عتبة هذا ؛  من ثقات أتباع التابعين ، مات سنة ثمان وعشرين ومائة ، وقد وجدت للحديث طريقاً أخرى بسندٍ حسنٍ لكن بلفظ:" ما أنا بأقدر على أن أدع لكم ذلك، على أن تشعلوا لي منها شعلة، يعني الشمس (3) " .وأحال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على: (الصحيحة) في التخريج، وقال هناك في تخريج هذا الحديث الأخير: " رواه أبو جعفر البختري ... وابن عساكر من طريق أبي يعلى وغيره وكلاهما عن يونس بن بكير وأخبرنا طلحة بن يحي عن موسى بن طلحة قال: حدثني عقيل بن أبي طالب قال: " جاءت قريش إلى أبي طالبٍ فقالوا: أرأيت أحمد ؟ يؤذينا في نادينا ، وفي مسجدنا فانه عن أذانا، فقال: ياعقيل، ائتني بمحمد، فذهبت فأتيته به، فقال: يابن أخي إن بني عمك زعموا أنك تؤذيهم في ناديهم، وفي مسجدهم، فانته عن ذلك. قال: فلحظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصره (وفي رواية: فحلق رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ببصره  إلى السماء فقال: (فذكره فقال) ... فقال أبو طالب: ما كذب ابن أخي فارجعوا ".


قلت (الألباني) : " هذا إسناد حسنٌ ، رجاله كلهم رجال مسلم ، وفي يونس بن بكيرٍ ، وطلحة بن يحي ، كلامٌ لا يضر (4) ". أ. هـ


وذكر الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله الخبرين في السيرة، وقال عن حديث عقيل: " رواه البخاري في (التاريخ) عن أبي كريب عن يونس (5) ".
وحسنه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله (6).

 من كتاب " ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية " للعوشن .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
(1) وهي قولهم:" يا أبا طالب إن لك سنا وشرفا ومنزلة فينا، وإنا قد استنهيناك من ابن أخيك لم تنهه عنا، وإنا والله لا نصبر على هذا من شتم آبائنا وتسفيه أحلامنا وعيب آلهتنا حتى تكفه عنا، أو ننازله وإياك في ذلك حتى يهلك أحد الفريقين، أو كما قالوا له " الروض الأنف (3/ 45).
(2) الروض الأنفق (3/ 46).
(3) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة. رقم الحديث 909. الطبعة الثالثة 1406هـ
(4) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة (1/ 147) حديث رقم 92
(5) تاريخ الإسلام. ص 149.
(6) المطالب العالية (4/ 192).

----------

